# 2010-10-29 Rice Silo - 005HDR



## oliver98 (Dec 1, 2010)

These are some pictures in and around an abandoned rice silo in Devers, Texas.  This is a three shot HDR composite. I first load them into photomatix, but the results is not good. So I merge them in HDR Darkroom.


----------



## Provo (Dec 1, 2010)

Why did you post the image so small? It's hard to see the details
A good post resolution would be 1000X665


----------

